
Vote up if you're refreshing your email once a minute today - blader

======
blader
FYI: Just received an interview email. No joke.

~~~
danw
Has anyone received a rejection email yet?

~~~
joshwa
just got my rejection. :(

~~~
knewjax
Rejected.

I am curious. Did all the accepted applications provide a demo or prototype
link in their application?

~~~
casta
We provided a demo link: novlet.com, but apparently they didn't visit it.

~~~
nostrademons
I actually kinda like the concept. Some feedback:

1.) Every alpha test should have an easily acceptable "Feedback" link _in the
layout_. I know you've got "Contact Us" on the about page, but most people
won't look that far (I wouldn't have had someone not commented about ads on
the About page). Feedback is for your benefit, not really your users, so users
will not jump through hoops to give it to you.

2.) The front page is too cluttered. A lot of sites try to give a taste of
every bit of functionality on the front page, but it doesn't work well. Which
do you go to: Google or Yahoo? Why did AltaVista die (hint: it had something
to do with "portal")? I'd take the Most Active and Last Registered users off
the front page and onto a separate "Stats" page.

3.) You need to display more than a couple sentences of each story in the
summary. Typically, readers decide whether they'll read a book after the first
2 paragraphs or so (that's an oft-quoted statistic from the dead-tree
publishing world). I'd display about that much, and avoid cutting stories off
in mid-sentence.

4.) The language links should also filter the stories visible to a casual
browser. I can't read Italian, and so have no interest in Italian stories.
Also, duplicate the language links on the story box itself. I was looking for
some way to filter the languages and didn't see any until my eyes moved up to
the top left corner.

~~~
casta
Thanks for the feedback. Good advice, definitetly.

The only problem is about the language filter: we already thought about it,
but now we have only one story in english, so you wouldn't have seen anything.
This is one of the first things we'll fix in the next days.

------
patryn20
I have to admit I am a little unclear on one point: Does everyone who applied
get emailed or just the ones accepted to the interviews? I would hate to be
waiting for something that will never come.

Darn you, Godot! You wasted two hours of my life! :-)

~~~
jey
Yes, every team receives an email, although not necessarily all founders.
Might just be the founder whose account you applied under.

~~~
pg
We'll email the founder whose yc account the application was made through. The
from addr will be info@ycombinator.com.

------
notabel
I've got a Sieve script running on my IMAP server, set to redirect to my phone
any message from an address containing any of the strings "pg@", "tlb@",
"rtm@", "x@", or "ycombinator".

I also have my email here set to a subaddress, which is also included in the
above forward. Points to anyone who understands Sieve semantics well enough to
predict whether the message will get matched and redirected twice.

Sieve happens in realtime :-)

~~~
jey
I'm 300 meters away from YC in Mountain View, so the email doesn't have to
travel as far through the intertubes to get to my inbox. Beat that!

~~~
danw
I'm about a 100ms away from there so presumably you'll know before I do

------
danw
And now we're all refreshing this thread too

------
joshwa
he's awake!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=11399>

(I can't believe I'm posting this)

------
knewjax
Rejection the best motivator? or is it just me? The passion to prove yourself
and your ideas is more motivating than acceptance. Anyway we have some extra
office space available to share with all you future ycombinator startups that
will be locating in boston for the summer. We are located in davis square
minutes from harvard sqaure in cambridge. We have been there for 4 months now
and have 2-3 desks to spare. You can see pics at dreamvex.com (our soon to be
designed blog).

If anyone is interested when you move to the city, you can email me at todd at
dreamvex.com

goodluck to everyone who got an interview.

------
huangnankun
wow, I'm so happy =) look forward to seeing you guys in mountain view, CA

------
brezina
Congrats to all winners. For anyone who won't be in this YC batch, here is an
idea.

I suggest joining my YC alum startup, Xobni, instead. Sometimes great hackers
joinup instead of startup. That is what Paul Buchheit did :
<http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/03/looking-for-co-founder-try-
attending.html>

send resumes: <http://www.xobni.com/jobs.php>

------
Alex3917
Emails fall through.

This isn't survivor. Get back to work. :-)

------
herdrick
For American teams who got interviews and need to fly to Silicon Valley:
Southwest has a sale that includes flights to San Jose. Sample fare: $79 each
way from Seattle to San Jose. Here:
<http://www.southwest.com/hotfares/hotfares2.html>

You'll need to book before Thursday midnight (now is that midnight between
Thursday and Friday, or...?).

~~~
randallsquared
It's too late for that: "with 14-day advance purchase"

~~~
herdrick
Ah, yes. Oops.

------
maheshvv
Got a thumbs-up @5pm EST. It was a generic msg, sent to a suppressed mailing
list. knewjax, we did not provide a demo or prototype. We did, however, spend
quite a bit of time in writing a detailed reply to a question pg sent by email
about 5 days ago.

------
mukund
Did PG read this posting?

"Just try to take a released feature away from customers and see how pissed
off they get." (37signals.com)

Here we are all waiting for that email and its more or less like this ;-)

------
blader
This is just for fun. Relax.

------
wensing
I read someone recently refer to startups as the NBA of high-tech (luring kids
away from college). If that's the case, does that make this draft day? It
would appear to have some of the feel.

------
nostrademons
GMail. It refreshes for me.

Other than that - I'm trying to get some work done so I can get home at a
reasonable hour and work some more on my startup.

~~~
mukund
I got a mail from GMAIL team asking me not to abuse Gmail by constantly
refreshing it :D

------
danw
Of course its constantly refreshing as always :)

The time zone difference is killing me, its only 8am over there!

------
theoutlander
Goooooood Moooorning! Still no mail....?

------
KatherineHagman
Agree with the Gmail people -- although I love it, the notifier can't be
trusted with important matters!

------
huangnankun
To everyone rejected, don't give up , remember the fedex story, bootstrap it
and work hard!

------
jamiequint
I sense a marketing opportunity for blackberry in this thread! :) yay for push
email

------
mukund
Oh did any hacker intercept the mail? Its rater dangerous if that happens ;-)

------
dfranke
Considerably more often than that. Dreamhost is gonna be pissed with me.

------
melhorn
why refresh mail when I can refresh ycombinator? The second when one of the
emails gets received it will be posted here for shure... :-)

------
Prrometheus
How is that different from a normal day?

------
monjurul
hakuna matata = my philosophy in life.

------
jkush
Has anyone heard back yet?

~~~
blader
Yes, but he wants me to buy penis enlargement pills for some reason.

~~~
mariandumi
I'm in love with my Junk Email box today too. Nothing gets deleted without
proper consideration.

------
xinroman
_fingers crossed_

------
yili
congrats. i can't believe it when my partner told me :)

------
gyro_robo
Was rejected.

------
shadowolf
Congrads

------
st767
no.

~~~
joshwa
troll?

~~~
st767
no.

